# AML K4 Pacific



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi, this is a question about the sparky version already out.

How do you who own it like it? Do you recommend the phoenix sound system? What smoke system would you recommend? Any problems with this model? Thanks. How easy is it to install a sound system and smoke unit? I have some minor skill in working with small electrics, but soldering is not my thing.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Ice,
If you do an MLS search, PIMANJC and Greg Elmassian have extensive threads on the AML K-4 that should probably answer all of your questions. My threads are here in the Product Reviews Forum :

http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx

Jim Carter


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks,
Will do. 

I have read a few already about some issues with manufacturing.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Start here:

*http://www.elmassian.com/trains-mai...inmenu-243* 


Notice there are 4 more web pages "under" the main K4 page.

Greg


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks Greg.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

To answer your questions briefly: 

I like it, but disappointed in pulling power, needs different gearing. JC and I have done this. 

Phoenix pretty much plugs in, there's dedicated plugs and mounting bosses in the tender. 

Yep, problems, read my pages, other problems are pretty easy to take care of. 

Sound system and smoke easy to install if you stay on DC. 

Loco is involved to take apart. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

At this point in time, supposing one could find an AML K4 in MINT condition, what would you say would be a fair and reasonable price to pay. There is one currently on Ebay and has been on there since this past summer. It has not moved. $2200 is the asking price if I am not mistaken. That seems a bit high for something so old and with the upcoming release of the live steam version it seems a bit impractical. Due to this not moving on ebay I don't think I am the alone in that assumption. So what would be a good price?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I preordered mine. It was about $870 if I remember right. They were $1300 or so new list price. $2200 is nuts. 

Used, in perfect condition, I'd pay $1,000... but I doubt that it is perfect if used, there's all kinds of little bits to be bent or broken on brass locos. You have to check out the pilot truck, metal details, wheels and axles. Some people do not lube their locos. The motor and the attached gearhead will be fine, the motor is ball bearing. 

Greg


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

$1000 is what I am thinking is fair. There is one which was said to be a display piece under glass for a store. Only tested once to be sure it worked. Bought from Fred at Accucraft himself. I will be looking it over real good before purchasing. I will check the lead pilot trucks, smoke box and other areas to be sure it was handled with care.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Run it... check the front pilot, especially for the motion of the equalizer bars, plus the single tall screw that holds the pilot on, check to see if it's damaged or bent. See my site on these parts. 

Check that it runs smoothly at low speeds on DC forwards and reverse. 

Look to see that the lights work. 

Carefully inspect the socket on the loco to be sure it's not damaged or loose, that's a little work. 

There should be a bag with a couple of nut drivers included. Don't worry about the "manual", it's junk, schematic is wrong. 

Greg


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

The MSRP for the sparky AML K4 with sound was $2324.00, no sound was $1949.00 according to the Aug 2006 flyer I have on same from Accucraft. 

I don't recall ever seeing the K4 offered NEW for $1300.00; $870.00 would have been a SMOKING deal! 

I like my K4, however I wish AML would have offered a more generic 4-6-2 Pacific to fit my desires for the Southern Pacific. 

Michael


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Michael Glavin on 21 Dec 2010 05:11 PM 

The MSRP for the sparky AML K4 with sound was $2324.00, no sound was $1949.00 according to the Aug 2006 flyer I have on same from Accucraft. 

I don't recall ever seeing the K4 offered NEW for $1300.00; $870.00 would have been a SMOKING deal! 

I like my K4, however I wish AML would have offered a more generic 4-6-2 Pacific to fit my desires for the Southern Pacific. 

Michael 
I bought my 4 for 600.00 apiece 


PAY attention before you give advise.............









Merry Xmas


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Nick 

I Wasn't giving advice, just sharing the OEM published information I have on file and what I recall. Pay attention to what? Was there such offerings advertised, published or? If so I surely missed them. MSRP is what it is, and discounts are factored thereof! Sure discounts can be had, BUT @ $600.00 that’s 26% of the MSRP, WOW!!! A 74% discount is unheard of in this and most industries; or at least at the Dealer or consumer level, OEM/Importer's are another story... 

And Nick I'm not attempting to be argumentative, you obviously got a KILLER deal! I paid $1000.00 for mine, second hand NIB. 

Michael


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

well, I wouldn't be able to have it tested before it is bought, but I will be meeting the seller before I buy and if I buy. I will check the front pilot though for the things you mention Greg. It is still bolted down in it's wooden/metal case. All boxes, manuals and tools are included. Are all of the AML k4s able to be rolled without power? What I mean is that my 0 gauge K-line K4 will not move freely when pushed along the rail since when power is off the gear is locked out of neutral. I will be checking the power socket on the rear of engine as well along with checking for any glaring or noticeable cosmetic defects. 

As for getting these for $600 to $700 when they were new and still be sold, what a deal. Especially for a metal engine. I have seen some large scale plastic engines go for as much. Wish I had known about these then, but alas I did not so what I have to work with is what there is, so unless one of you guys wants to get rid of one of your many k4s for $700 I think I will have to go this route if I want one.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Michael Glavin on 21 Dec 2010 06:58 PM 
Nick 

I Wasn't giving advice, just sharing the OEM published information I have on file and what I recall. Pay attention to what? Was there such offerings advertised, published or? If so I surely missed them. MSRP is what it is, and discounts are factored thereof! Sure discounts can be had, BUT @ $600.00 that’s 26% of the MSRP, WOW!!! A 74% discount is unheard of in this and most industries; or at least at the Dealer or consumer level, OEM/Importer's are another story... 

And Nick I'm not attempting to be argumentative, you obviously got a KILLER deal! I paid $1000.00 for mine, second hand NIB. 

Michael 

Mike,

I never said you were argumentative, 

Just got to look for the best deal you can get.

That guy on Ebay thats been trying to get bucu bucks for his loco for a year is a joke.

You'd think he'd have got the ideal by now that people arent going to pay that kind of $

But as long as you can advertise for free he will list it for that price hoping for a Dummie to come a long.....


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Wow, from pouring over your site Greg, I am depressed at the thought of purchasing this in a way. Sounds as if this isn't worth half of what you paid out of the box. Since when do we need to work on an engine so much just to make it efficient when it was already designed and built. Seems as if Accucraft should have let us build them rather than let China do the labor. I don't know if I will be as fussy as you about the pulling power and such, but man, I don't like the fact that doing so many mods on the pilot truck alone is necessary just to avoid any derailments. Derailments in my opinion should be limited to HO scale and poorly designed/built layouts, not the loco fresh from the box.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Iceclimber (by the way what is your name?): 

Yes, they have a double lead worm on the gearbox on the axle, and the gear reduction drive on the motor is all spur gears, so you can roll it and the motor will turn. 

If it's still bolted to the board it was shipped with, and has never left, then that's great. Still a good idea to apply power, can you bring a transformer and short piece of track to see it move? Just a thought. 

Sounds good, we will be here "on your side" for a successful transaction. 

Regards, Greg 


p.s. Michael, yeah, sometimes that Nick gets the killer deal, obnoxious isn't it ha ha! And I thought I got a smokin' deal!


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

My name is Jeremiah.

Yeah, when I say it will be bolted down to the shipping carton, that is how it was re-packed as it was a display piece.

Does the roof hatch slide open up like on the lionel and K-line models? The interior of the cab looks nice. I won't be able to look at it till after the 1st of the year. I don't have a power supply for it so unless the seller has one, I won't be able to see it run. I know it is a risk buying a loco with only the word of the seller saying it runs, but that is what I have to work with. Either not get it or take a risk and get it. At least I will see it before buying so I will look it over with a fine tooth and comb to be sure.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Can you say double your K............

GOD I LUV THIS HOBBY.......


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Yeah, I seen your video before Nick, so unless you want to sell me one of those two........


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice to meet you Jeremiah! 

The drivetrain is pretty robust, and it's unlikely there are motor problems, you could look at the tread surfaces of the pilot truck and the drivers to look for wear, if none seen then it was truly only on display, and less to worry about. 

You could even bring a 12v battery. I'd feel more comfortable that it was not bolted down so I could inspect it more thoroughly, and maybe if everything looks good at first blush, then unbolt it and just put it on a flat surface. If all the drivers touch evenly, and the pilot axles all sit down nicely, then odds are the front pilot truck mechanism is in shape, it's actually complex with 2 levers that ride on the brass bushings on each axle. 

I think when you see it, you will be able to tell if care was taken or not. As I remember (it's raining outside where the trains are stored) the hatch slides. 

It is indeed a beautiful, and accurate representation. Which road number is it? 

Greg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

You should really come down the Orange county Fairgrounds on Feb, 5th and the 6th in Middletown NY.

I will be there along with my club and our large display.

Look me up and bring something to run...
















PM me if interested, your not that far away......


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Oooops wrong guy, my bad ........SORRY


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Jeremiah, 

Yeap, I can confirm Greg's assertion the cab roof-hatch slides back. 

This is a VERY nice model for a $1,000.00 IMO... Mine runs great, sound system pounds the ground; only problem is it’s out of place here in SP country! 

Michael


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks Greg and NIck. I will in fact have the opportunity to unbolt it from the crate. I will do so and inspect for the drivers and front trucks to all touch along with the real trucks. I really doubt if there will be any problems as the seller is inviting me to look it all over before purchase. Unless something has missed his attention that will be all good. the road number is 1361 so it is the post war version. I would have preferred the pre-war version, but there seem to be none available at the moment for a reasonable price.


I am admitting my lack of knowledge, but what can I do with the 12v battery? I am guessing it would allow me to test the lights? How would I go about doing that?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Just touch it to a piece of track (buy a 4 foot chunk or something cheap) and just see it moves... lights too. you could use a 6v battery, but the lights will not come on at that voltage. 

If no track, put the loco on a smooth table, hold on to it, and touch the wires to the first or third drivers (if I remember right, center driver does not have pickup) 

Regards, Greg


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

So, I would use any track wire to attach to the battery? Then those two wires go to either the 1st or 3rd driver wheels if on the table or if on a length of track, just touch one rail with both wires?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If you have a piece of track, put loco on track (good way to see all wheels in proper contact), then get 2 wires, one to plus and one to minus in battery, then connect ONE to one rail, and just touch the other to the other rail. Of course the loco will take off at full speed, so be prepared to just touch it. 

If no track, just touch one wire to right hand driver, and other wire to left hand driver (the wheel treads)... again I'm stressing just touch briefly. 

In reality, 12v will not run the loco really fast, but on a table top it will seem so! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks Greg. In doing this there will be no harm to loco? I would probably do the track test and just keep my hands on it. Does the tender need to be hooked up for the engine to run? It won't have any sound, so if the tender is just for the sound then would I need to connect it? Thanks.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

no harm, I don't believe you need the tender connected. Buy a piece of straight track you can always use later. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks, being that I don't know what to expect, where would be a great place to hold on to the engine so it doesn't do a bat outta **** move. I don't to bend something on the loco and don't want to restrict it either and harm the motor.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Just check to see the wheels move smoothly (and turn at all)... 

It's unlikely that there is a problem, as long as it was not run before... but for $1,000, all the checking you can do is good. 

Greg


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Guys, I really do appreciate all the input in all of this, but I have decided that though it seems like a good deal, I am going to pass on this one. Saving my money for a better option. Thanks again. I have learned a lot.


----------

